# ,  / > Kenwood >  TK-378   TX/RX

## vit2

hi all!  -378.    ,       - VHF: 136-150M/150-174  UHF: 400-420/450-470.   ,         437  .  RX/TX   .  144M     ,        2-  .          .
 :
1.        (RX/TX)     ?
2.    RX/TX   430   144-146 ?

73! de UT5ULQ
.

----------


## vit2

Ok.         ?

----------


## vit2

,     .     ,     .  -   !

----------


## vit2

.        .       .             .

----------


## vit2

,  .

----------


## vit2

hi .    437  .       466    . ,   470   .       ,   . .     .

----------


## vit2

hi *Vitas56* !



> lamp()  DIAL  .    SEL.    CH 1.   PTT         RX-STCSS-TX-STCSS  .    .


    .       . 

*  14 ():*




> . 
>        :     ( Lamp+)
>  TEST   - .   - SCN.    .      .  -  .       PTT.


    .  :Razz:     .  !

----------


## vit2

*Gustavo*,     -   .

----------

> *Vitas56*!     .    .      ()   .     437  477.    ,  -        ,   430  ?


    .

----------

